# Rollitup and Tapatalk



## JaxMouse (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey there guys. New member here and have been browsing quite consistently. Love the site. And I've ran a search and found nothing. Not too sure if this is the best section for this question. 

For the last few weeks I have been using the Tapatalk app to check out the site because it always suggests it to me. As of a few days ago I can't find the site anywhere on the app. It's like it just vanished. Anybody know anything about this?

I know this might not be this sites issue and it could be on Tapatalks end but just wanted to see if anybody knew anything. Thanks.


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2015)

Right section to post
Very few on here use tapatalk 
Well have to wait a see if it's an us thing or them thing 

Basically no confirmation at this point


----------



## JaxMouse (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm beginning to think I shouldn't be using it. I think I'll ditch it. Thanks for the response sunni!


----------



## kaos666 (Oct 29, 2015)

hey guys i do wish to use it i use it for other forums and am not at home much with pc access and tapatalk is a great app like i don't see anyone caring about a forum use that can also be perceived as just theoretical reading i have home distilling forums added and that is also illegal here in aus and never over the years had any problems 

so if anyone knows what is happening would be great


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2015)

kaos666 said:


> hey guys i do wish to use it i use it for other forums and am not at home much with pc access and tapatalk is a great app like i don't see anyone caring about a forum use that can also be perceived as just theoretical reading i have home distilling forums added and that is also illegal here in aus and never over the years had any problems
> 
> so if anyone knows what is happening would be great


if tapatalk removed rollitup i cant do anything about that


----------



## kaos666 (Oct 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> if tapatalk removed rollitup i cant do anything about that


yeah i know that but i was reading old forums and saw that there was a time the admins didn't want it something to do with third party being able to access what you have posted etc


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2015)

kaos666 said:


> yeah i know that but i was reading old forums and saw that there was a time the admins didn't want it something to do with third party being able to access what you have posted etc


we originally did not want tap a talk but that was a few years ago.


----------



## kaos666 (Oct 29, 2015)

o thanks for clearing that up well will wait and see if it comes back i never was able to use it but would love to


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2015)

i spoke with tapatalk 


basically what im getting off this is, they updated their app recently, and it now doesnt function well with our version of xenforo.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 30, 2015)

Why not just use Rollitup's own app? I use it daily.


----------



## JaxMouse (Oct 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> i spoke with tapatalk
> 
> 
> basically what im getting off this is, they updated their app recently, and it now doesnt function well with our version of xenforo.


Thanks for looking into that sunni.



bearkat42 said:


> Why not just use Rollitup's own app? I use it daily.


I have seen it on many posts that people are using the app. I have an iPhone and I don't see the app anywhere on the Store otherwise I probably would try it. But thanks bearkat.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 30, 2015)

I think this may go along with this thread, but for the past few days on my iphone rollitup no matter how i try to enter the site wants to load a page with "smartbanner" in the url and it only loads a white screen. So i cannot access rollitup on my iphone due to this default "smartbanner" thing, i've tried different browsers on my iphone with still the same results. Anyone else having this problem? I use an iphone 5s


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2015)

Can you take a screen shot please 


Anon Emaus said:


> I think this may go along with this thread, but for the past few days on my iphone rollitup no matter how i try to enter the site wants to load a page with "smartbanner" in the url and it only loads a white screen. So i cannot access rollitup on my iphone due to this default "smartbanner" thing, i've tried different browsers on my iphone with still the same results. Anyone else having this problem? I use an iphone 5s


----------



## Lo Budget (Oct 30, 2015)

I noticed that yesterday on my android. I was able to get around it by requesting the desktop site function in Chrome. Then everything worked fine. Didn't try to login or anything. I had to do the desktop thing every time I'd reopen chrome & come back to RIU. Also, I was using private/incognito mode, fwiw. I don't usually use my phone here so I thought it was just me.
Hope this adds something.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2015)

Lo Budget said:


> I noticed that yesterday on my android. I was able to get around it by requesting the desktop site function in Chrome. Then everything worked fine. Didn't try to login or anything. I had to do the desktop thing every time I'd reopen chrome & come back to RIU. Also, I was using private/incognito mode, fwiw. I don't usually use my phone here so I thought it was just me.
> Hope this adds something.


For android users it's a good work around
iPhone is different but that's ok because I have an iPhone so I can tinker with most issues


----------



## Lo Budget (Oct 31, 2015)

sunni said:


> For android users it's a good work around
> iPhone is different but that's ok because I have an iPhone so I can tinker with most issues


Yeah, I don't even know if Safari can request the full site. I brought it up so maybe eventually someone could look at whatever the banner or script is doing to hose mobile access across platforms and fix that. Until then, we'll just have to get by the best we can.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 31, 2015)

Trying to go to desktop didn't help either, neither on chrome or safari on my iphone.
When typing in rollitup.org as the url this is what happens:
Turns into this url after some loading: https://www.rollitup.org/tt/smartbanner/welcome.php?referer=http://rollitup.org/&code=7d120514f4a8abba90755fba682e9ae9&board_url=http://www.rollitup.org&lang=en-us
And just shows a blank white page, I'd upload a pic but i'm on my ipad now and cannot upload but it's just a blank white page nothing to see.


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2015)

Anon Emaus said:


> Trying to go to desktop didn't help either, neither on chrome or safari on my iphone.
> When typing in rollitup.org as the url this is what happens:
> Turns into this url after some loading: https://www.rollitup.org/tt/smartbanner/welcome.php?referer=http://rollitup.org/&code=7d120514f4a8abba90755fba682e9ae9&board_url=https://www.rollitup.org&lang=en-us
> And just shows a blank white page, I'd upload a pic but i'm on my ipad now and cannot upload but it's just a blank white page nothing to see.


Clear history reboot phone happened to me yesterday 
Can you try that and let me know


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2015)

Lo Budget said:


> Yeah, I don't even know if Safari can request the full site. I brought it up so maybe eventually someone could look at whatever the banner or script is doing to hose mobile access across platforms and fix that. Until then, we'll just have to get by the best we can.


ya ya im not oging to ignore it lol 
theres a problem but at least we have a work around until it gets fixed 
i wish i knew WHAT banner that would help narrow it down a bit 

can you cause it happen again and take a screen shot for me?


----------



## mnbvcxza (Oct 31, 2015)

Tapatalks rubbish for most forums, its always messing up, and both sides blame each other ..... its tapatalks fault for opening an app UNFIT for some sites and FIT for others, they rushed it like all app makers lol

101


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2015)

mnbvcxza said:


> Tapatalks rubbish for most forums, its always messing up, and both sides blame each other ..... its tapatalks fault for opening an app UNFIT for some sites and FIT for others, they rushed it like all app makers lol
> 
> 101


this isnt a thread discussion on tapatalk
this is a question for our admin staff to help users figure out problems.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 31, 2015)

It happens every time, even when trying to go to a direct forum link thru google. I've been on different connections so I know it's not a loading problem on my end. I've cleared history and website data on my phone and rebooted, for the first try at getting on the site it worked, but any attempt after that first attempt is giving me the same white screen. I have attached a photo. I can tell by the loading bar that it goes to load but then seems to be redirected to that new link that I included above. So there's something telling the iphone page to be redirected.


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2015)

Anon Emaus said:


> It happens every time, even when trying to go to a direct forum link thru google. I've been on different connections so I know it's not a loading problem on my end. I've cleared history and website data on my phone and rebooted, for the first try at getting on the site it worked, but any attempt after that first attempt is giving me the same white screen. I have attached a photo. I can tell by the loading bar that it goes to load but then seems to be redirected to that new link that I included above. So there's something telling the iphone page to be redirected.


thats really weird i can use riu on my iphone no problem,


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> thats really weird i can use riu on my iphone no problem,


Are you being redirected to the same link as I am, or does it allow you to go to a plain www.rollitup.org?
What iphone version are you using? As mentioned I'm on a 5S, I have someone with a 6 that I've been meaning to test on, I'll take a look at that and see what that results.


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2015)

Anon Emaus said:


> Are you being redirected to the same link as I am, or does it allow you to go to a plain www.rollitup.org?
> What iphone version are you using? As mentioned I'm on a 5S, I have someone with a 6 that I've been meaning to test on, I'll take a look at that and see what that results.


i use the 6 the problem is being fixed or looked at by our dev guy
mobile problems take forever to fix so bare with us because its a pain in the ass to figure out whats what and where where

i have no problems, but ...i fully believe you , and it is being looked at


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 3, 2015)

Sounds good, thanks! Totally understandable, i know how it is


----------



## Lo Budget (Nov 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya ya im not oging to ignore it lol
> theres a problem but at least we have a work around until it gets fixed
> i wish i knew WHAT banner that would help narrow it down a bit
> 
> can you cause it happen again and take a screen shot for me?


Sorry, just saw this. Found out I can't login from my phone, desktop site or not. 
Here's the url that stopped me t the front door tonight, not sure if it rotates or is static.

https://www.rollitup.org/tt/smartbanner/welcome.php?referer=http://rollitup.org/&code=7d120514f4a8abba90755fba682e9ae9&board_url=http://www.rollitup.org&lang=en-US&app_android_id=com.vbulletin.build_1959

HTH


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2015)

Lo Budget said:


> Sorry, just saw this. Found out I can't login from my phone, desktop site or not.
> Here's the url that stopped me t the front door tonight, not sure if it rotates or is static.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/tt/smartbanner/welcome.php?referer=http://rollitup.org/&code=7d120514f4a8abba90755fba682e9ae9&board_url=https://www.rollitup.org&lang=en-US&app_android_id=com.vbulletin.build_1959
> ...


its being worked on hopefully you can use a pc until its fixed


----------

